# HDS 10 On the way (suggestions)



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello purchased a used HDS 10 without transducer and without GPS antenna.

PART # 000-0140-13


Would like to hear comments and suggestions for Transducer, GPS Antenna, and installation 

The boat is a 22Ft Hard Top 

1)	what is a good transducer ? (would like to be able to cruise at a
pretty quick pace and find fish.

2)	Not overly crazy about drilling holes in the hull for a thru hull unless you can convince me its worth it??

3)	We really want to be able to see the Thermocline when fishing lake Michigan 

4)	How many on lake Erie are using the side imaging (LSS 1) and find it worth it?.

5) would also like to hear suggestions on "the best" map chip.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats.
Check software is up to date.
Unit has internal gps antenna.

1)thru hull puck.
2)Depth of hole is short.Often sanding does the trick.
3)Not a issue
4)Worth it once set up properly.From a bass guys prospective.
5)Fishin hot spots card.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You can use the ducer you got with it as well as the mapping on the insight USA. 


Posted from my iPad


----------

